# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Мастера воздушного боя

## Седой паромщик

В 1982 году на базе 982 иап, базировавшегося на аэродроме Вазиани, съемочной группой Центральной киностудии документального фильма, были проведены съмки в воздухе и на земле фильма "Мастера воздушного боя".
Я, в это время был заместителем командира полка по летной подготовке, принимал непосредственное участие (пилотировал самолет, руководил полетами и т.д.)
Режиссером фильма был Распопов Геннадий (отчество, к сожалению, забыл, гадать не буду!)
Друзья смотрели этот фильм, переведенный на французский язык, будучи военспецами в Республике Конго.
Может есть у кого этот фильм, или подскажет выход с изготовлением экземпляра.

----------


## melogin

Есть такой фильм!

http://narod.ru/disk/17996321000/mastera.zip.html
или http://www.sendspace.com/file/i3r1p8

Размер: 48MB

*Аудио*
Кодек: mp3
Каналы: стерео
Частота дискретизации: 22050 Гц
Бит: 16

*Видео*
Кодек: FLV1
Разрешение: 320x240

----------

